# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 2



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

Und hier gehts zur zweiten Runde beim Anglers TopShop Formel 1 Gewinnspiel. 
*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

*Der Preis für die zweite Runde:*
Eine Blinkerkollektion im Wert von ca. 50,00 Euro, enthalten unter anderem von Twin - Turner, Falkfish und eine "Überraschung".

In der ersten Runde gab es mit Laggo und Fjrodbutt gleich 2, die richtig tippten.
Man könnte jetzt zwar meinen, beim 2. Rennen in Sepang in Malaysia wird das Tippen einfacher. Es sah ja nach dem Rennen so aus, als ob  man nur noch den dritten Platz tippen muss, da ja scheinbar die Plätze 1 für Schuhmacher(M) und 2 für Barichello reserviert scheinen.

Man sollte sich allerdings (noch) nicht zu vorschnellen Urteilen verleiten lassen. 

Sepang ist eine komplett andere Strecke mit viel rauerem Asphalt. Das stellt ganz andere Anforderungen an die Autos und Fahrer als jetzt in Australien.

Sollte sich allerdings auch in Malaysia das gleiche Bild wie in Australien bieten, dass die Ferraris weit vorneweg fahren, werden wir beim drtiten Rennen einfach die Plätze 3 - 5 abfragen, statt die ersten drei:q :q 

Aber fürs zweite Rennen jetzt gilt wieder:
Die ersten drei Plätze sind gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Euren Tipp posten. Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
Magazin@anglerboard.de 
schicken, dann wird umgehend der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, wird der Preis unter allen Teilnehmern verlost.

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder 2 Wochen Zeit, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Rennen am Freitag abend wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin köännt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

Und hier gleich mein Tipp:
1.: Schuhmacher Michael
2.: Alonso
3.: Ralph Schuhmacher


----------



## JosiHH (7. März 2004)

Na, da ist mein erster Tip ja mächtig daneben gegangen (Mal abgesehen von Frl. Biedermann :q  )

ABer aus heutiger Sicht wirds wohl schwer, die roten Renner zu jagen. Immerhin, Alonso hat meine Erwartungen fast erfüllt. Deshalb ist er für mich auch beim nächsten Mal mit vorn dabei und knackt die rote Alleinherrschaft.

1. M. Schumacher (Der mit dem Kinnspoiler)
2. Alonso
3. Rubinio

Josi


----------



## Jirko (7. März 2004)

> Man sollte sich allerdings (noch) nicht zu vorschnellen Urteilen verleiten lassen



in anbetracht dessen, daß die saison heute früh mit ihrem ersten rennen begonnen hat, liegst du garnicht mal so falsch mit deiner vermutung thomas :q

1.: M.Schumacher
2.: Montoya
3.: Baricchello #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

An Montoya glaube ich nicht (mehr). So wie der drauf ist, wird der sich entweder beim nächsten Start oder bei einem zu riskanten Überholmanöver selber ausbremsen und Ralpf wird die definitve Nummer 1 bei Williams werden.
Deswegen auch mein Tipp. Montoya wird beim Start wieder weit vorne stehen und in der ersten Kurve viele Plätze verlieren (oder beim ersten überholen), Alonso wird das zum vorbegehen nutzen und deswegen den zweiten Platz belegen, weil Barichello ja das Ferrari - Pech gepachett hat und ausfallen wird.
Ralph wird wieder von relativ weit hinten starten und sich dan aber auf de ndritten Platz vormogeln, weil ja Montoya siehe oben)
So wird das laufen, glaubts mir)


----------



## Supporter (7. März 2004)

Meinen Tipp gebe ich noch rechtzeitig ab.aber 1 :k RENAULT :k ist wieder dabei,versprochen#h (wäre gut.wenn du immer dabei schreibst,wann das Thema zu gemacht wird)


----------



## C.K. (7. März 2004)

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. R . Barrichelo
3. R. Schumacher


----------



## duck_68 (7. März 2004)

Mein Tipp:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Baricchello
3. R. Schumacher


----------



## Laksos (7. März 2004)

1. M. Schumacher 

2. Barichello

3. R. Schumacher


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. März 2004)

Hallo,

hier mein Tip:

1. M. Schumacher

2. R. Barrichello

3. J. P. Montoya


----------



## bernie (7. März 2004)

Moin;
hier ist der meinige:
1. R.Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. M. Schumacher

PS. Falls es regnen sollte, würde ich dann gerne fix umstellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

Zum PS: Deswegen schliesse ich den Thread immer rechtzeitig vor dem Rennen))


----------



## MichiHH (7. März 2004)

@Bernie:

Es wird regnen!! Deshalb: 

1. Schumi 1 
2. Montoya
3. Räikkönen


----------



## bernie (7. März 2004)

@ Thomas: Du bist sowas von fies 

@MichiHH: Moin min Jung  ........ hätteste das nich mal vorher sagen können ??? 
Ist denn etwa ein gewisser Herr Wettergott aus dem Hmburger Raum bei dem Rennen ????


----------



## MichiHH (7. März 2004)

@bernie: Nöö, das nicht - aber er ist ein bekennender Formel 1 Fan 
Das könnte schon reichen!


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2004)

Moin,

wir hatte solch ein Spiel mal in der Firma, war ´ne spaßige Sache :m 
Wann ist hier denn "Annahmeschluss"? Bei uns war es damals nach dem freien Training, allerdings VOR dem Qualifying.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2004)

Ich mach das immer so irgendwann Freitag abend am Rennwochenende dicht (wie ich gerade an den Computer komme).

Je nach Entwicklung und neuesten Nachrichten kann man bis dahin seinen Tipp ändern, der jeweils letzte Tipp zählt dann.


----------



## stelau (7. März 2004)

Also mein Tip wäre:

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) R.Barrichello
3.) K. Räikkönen

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. März 2004)

Naja, dann will ich mal wieder.
1. K. Raikönnen
2. R. Schumacher
3. D. Coulthard


----------



## wodibo (8. März 2004)

Ach Ihr Anhnungslosen :q

1. R. Schuhmacher
2. M. Schuhmacher
3.  Alonso

aber ich schau mir erstmal das Training an   und dann mach ich Ernst mit dem 3. Platz


----------



## ollidi (8. März 2004)

Barrichello
Alonso
R. Schumacher

M.Schumacher fällt mit Motorschaden aus.


----------



## fjordbutt (8. März 2004)

hallo,

kurze frage: wann werden die gewinner benachrichtigt??:z 

gruss
fjordbutt#h


----------



## Hayabusa (8. März 2004)

1. M Schumacher
2. Baricchello
3. Alonso


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2004)

Hi Fjordbutt, habe ich an Holger weitergeleitet, der müsste sich mit den Gewinnern in Verbindung setzen.
Falls ers noch nicht getan hat: info@anglers topshop.de

@ ollidi: Bei Ferrari fällt doch nie Schumi sondern immer der Brasilianer aus, ist doch schon so in die Autos eingebaut)


----------



## JonasH (8. März 2004)

1. M Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Kimi Raikkoenen


----------



## Superingo (8. März 2004)

Ick denke

1. R. Schuhmacher
2. K. Räikkönen
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## Knobbes (8. März 2004)

Mein Tipp
1. M. Schuhmacher
2. R. Schuhmacher
3. Alonso
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## du-Lumb-du (8. März 2004)

meiner:
1.schumi m.
2.baricchello
3.schumi r.


----------



## Nick_A (9. März 2004)

Nene Jungs...

...ich bin zwar absoluter, FANATISCHER Ferraristi (und das seit ich denken kann) aber in Malaysia werden die Reifen leider wieder eine grössere Rolle spielen! 

Und wenn Bridgestone nicht nochmals MÄCHTIG nachlegt, dann werden die Punkte folgendermaßen verteilt:

1. Alonso
2. Räikkönen
3. R. Barrichello

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


Heute (Freitag morgen) muss ich doch glatt nochmals meine Einschätzung ändern:

1. R.Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Alonso


----------



## ollidi (9. März 2004)

@Thomas


> Bei Ferrari fällt doch nie Schumi sondern immer der Brasilianer aus



Genau deswegen wäre er ja eigentlich mal dran...


----------



## JanS (9. März 2004)

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Barrichello
3.) Montoya


----------



## Supporter (9. März 2004)

@fjordbutt:haste Gewonnen?oder immer noch nix raus?


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

Für die 2. Runde:

1) Michael Schumacher (der um die Anderen herumkurven tun tut)
2) Pablo Montoya (nun ja...)
3) Rubens Barricello

Holger - wir sehen uns demnächst ja sowieso! )))))


----------



## Gnilftz (10. März 2004)

Moin,
mein Tip ist
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Alonso
Gerade wenn es regnet ist Schumi unschlagbar!   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

Öööööy Heiko, so hätte ich am liebsten getippt - aber das wäre ja zu einfach!

Gruß an die Deinen aus Börlin


----------



## kaptain98 (11. März 2004)

1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.R.Schumacher


----------



## Locke (11. März 2004)

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Barrichello

c ya in Malaysia

Gruss Locke


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2004)

Immer wieder die gleichen Verdächtigen für die ersten Plätze.
Ich hoffe ja drauf dass die Saison spannend wird und nicht ein Team den anderen davon fährt.
Sonst müssen wir hier im TopShop - Gewinnspiel auf andere Plätze als die ersten 3 setzen.


----------



## fjordbutt (11. März 2004)

@ supporter

leider nicht...:c  

aber glückwunsch an laggo!!



grüsse
fjordbutt#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2004)

Es kann nicht jder der erste sein, ist wie beim Rennen selber auch.
Trotzdem von mir nochmal Glückwunsch zum richtigen Tipp.


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. März 2004)

1.M. Schumacher
2.Alonso
3.Barichello


----------



## Laggo (14. März 2004)

@Fjordbutt

Wie Glückwunsch an Laggo???
Ich hab noch keine Nachricht bekommen, weißt Du  mehr als ich;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2004)

@ laggo: 
Ich sach doch: Kann etwas dauern weil Holger doch gerade Pappi geworden ist. 

Er weiss aber Bescheid.
Kannst ihm ja mal mailen:
Info@Anglers-TopShop.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2004)

Na wie siehts aus, langsam gehts wieder aufs Rennwochenende zu, wer will noch tippen?


----------



## Peter1 (17. März 2004)

1) Barichello
2) M. Schumacher
3) R. Schumacher

Gruß
Peter1

ps: ich hätte gerne Streamer anstatt Blinker - danke


----------



## Mac Gill (17. März 2004)

1.) alonso
2.) ralf schumacher
3.) michael schumacher

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Baramundi (17. März 2004)

1. Schummel Schumi
2. Barichello
3. Rolex Ralf


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. März 2004)

1 Rubens Barrichello
2 Kimi Räikkönen
3 Mark Webber


----------



## Black Airwolf (17. März 2004)

Moin moin zusammen. Und hier nun mein Tipp !

1) M. Schumacher
2) P. Montoya
3) R. Schumacher


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2004)

Moin!
Ich Tippe auf 
1. M. Schumacher
2. P. Montoya
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. März 2004)

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Alonso
3. Barrichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2004)

Nun aber ran Jungs, irgendwan Freitag nacht oder ams Samstag früh mache ich das den Thread hier wieder zu.


----------



## UlliT1964 (18. März 2004)

Moin,

kurz, knapp und (hoffentlich) richtig:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Montoya

Gruß
Brumm-Brumm-Ulli :q


----------



## rudi.r (18. März 2004)

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Alonso
3. Barrichello


----------



## ralle (18. März 2004)

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3.  Kimi Räikkönen


----------



## bine (18. März 2004)

Also ich tippe auf:

1. Montoya
2. M. Schum. 
3. Kimi Raikkonen


----------



## KöFi (18. März 2004)

1. Barrichello
2. Montoya
3. Alonso


----------



## Discocvw (18. März 2004)

1.M. Schumacher
2.Barichello
3.Alonso


----------



## Fischhunter (19. März 2004)

Hallo Leute !!!

Also ich verlass mich auf Meikel .

1. M . Schuhmainia&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; :m

2 . R. Baricello

3.&nbsp; Montoya


----------



## TomK (19. März 2004)

1. M. Schumacher
2. Räikkönen
3. R. Schumacher


----------



## Ramon (19. März 2004)

Mein Tipp

M. Schumacher
R. Schumacher
R. Baricello


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. März 2004)

M. Schuhmacher
R. Barricello
F. Alonso
Mein Tipp für Sonntag


----------



## lector (19. März 2004)

M. Schuhmacher
J.Montoya
F. Alonso


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2004)

Hier die Infos nach dem ersten Training, man kann ja (noch) seinen Tipp ändern:
Michael Schumacher war wieder Schnellster.

1.34,437 Minuten benötigte Schuhmacher, 
sein Teamkollege Rubens Barrichello war als zweiter schon fast eine Sekunde langsamer.
BAR-Testpilot Anthony Davidson war mit 1,5 Sekunden Rückstand bester "Nichtferrari". 

Schumi war im ersten Freien Training 2,6 Sekunden schneller als die Pole-Zeit des Vorjahres!!

Für Renault-Pilot Fernando Alonso reichte es. 
Auch die anderen Ferrari-"Jäger" hinken weit hinterher.

Ralf Schumacher war Fünfter hinter Toyota (Ricardo Zonta), Rückstand auf Bruder Michael fast 1,8 Sekunden. 
Knapp dahinter folgte Kimi Räikkönen im McLaren-Mercedes.  David Coulthard war im zweiten Silberpfeil als Elfter rund drei Sekunden langsamer als Schumi.

Juan Pablo Montoya landete mit 2,1 Sekunden hinter Mark Webber im Jaguar auf Position neun. 

War zwar noch keine Qualifikation, dürfte aber schon einiges aussagen.

Dennoch bleibe ich mal bei meinem Tipp)


----------



## Dancer1230 (19. März 2004)

1. M Schumacher 2. R Barrichello 3. Alonso


----------



## MichaelB (19. März 2004)

Moin,

1) Michael Schumacher
2) Kimi Räikönen
3) Juan Pablo Montoya



> Dennoch bleibe ich mal bei meinem Tipp)


Äähhm, ist das nicht wie beim Lotto spielen, einmal getippt und gut?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## masch1 (19. März 2004)

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## hechtrudi (19. März 2004)

mein tipp


1.MONTOYA
2.M.SCHUHMACHER
3.RAIKKÖNEN


----------



## Caprifischer (19. März 2004)

jo schtibbe auch mal!

1) M.Schuhmacher
2) Raikkönen
3) Barrichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2004)

@ MichaelB: Nö, is nich wie beim Lotto)
MAn kann seinen Tipp immer wieder ändern, der jeweils letzte Tipp zählt.
Geht natürlich nursolange, wie der Thread hier offen ist)
Und den mache ich irgendwann heute nacht zu, also ranhalten)


----------



## AndreasG (19. März 2004)

1. R. Schumacher
2. Montoja
3. Barichello


----------



## Dancer1230 (19. März 2004)

1. M Schumacher 2. R Barrichello 3. K Räikkönen


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. März 2004)

Unser Tip lautet:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Barrichello

Viele Grüße
Uschi+Achim


----------



## Supporter (19. März 2004)

Will dann auch mal,bevor hier dicht gemacht wird:

M.Schumacher
K.Räikkönen
R.Schumacher

@ Uschi+Achim:Gruß aus OstWestFalen,was treibt euch hierher?Könnt ja mal ne pm schicken


----------



## Paeda (19. März 2004)

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Barrichello
3. Montoya


----------



## Andreas 25 (19. März 2004)

Na gut, dann will ich auch noch mal, letztes mal wars ja nichts.

1.: Ralf Schumacher
2.: Kimi Raikonen
3.: Alonso

Ist vielleicht kein erfolg versprechender Tip, so ganz ohne ROT, aber meine hoffnung und die wird doch irgendwann mal eintretten. Oder NICHT?!

Gruß Andreas!!!n :s


----------



## Case (19. März 2004)

Dann will ich auch noch schnell..

1. Raikönen
2. Barichello
3. R. Schuhmacher

Weil M. Schuhmacher ausfällt.

Case


----------



## Andreas 25 (19. März 2004)

Woll mer´s hoffen, Case.

Andreas!!! :s


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2004)

Nach dem neuesten Training siehts wieder qanders aus: Jetzt ist Schumi auf einmal nur vireter, die BMW sind vorn. Das wird wohl ein heisses Rennwochenende werden.
Und trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem Tipp!!


----------



## THD (19. März 2004)

Mein Tip:
1. Raikkönen
2. R. Schumacher
3. Alonso


----------



## fjordbutt (19. März 2004)

@ thomas

da fährt bmw bestimmt mal wider ohne sprit im tank, damit sie wenigstens einmal pro rennwochenende ein gutes ergebnis erziehlen:q :q :q :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. März 2004)

Ich denke diese freien Trainigs haben gar nüscht zu sagen. Da testet der eine mit Benzin der andere ohne. Der nächste mit alten Reifen usw. Wenn alle leer fahren würden so wie letztes Jahr um die Abstimmung fürs QF hin zu bekommen wäre das was anderes. So sehe ich die roten immer noch vorne. Den Rest werden wir morgenb früh sehen.


----------



## xonnel (19. März 2004)

1. barrichello
2. m schumacher
3. montoya


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. März 2004)

Na dann will ich es auch mal versuchen

1. M. Schumacher
2. Coulthard
3. Alonso


----------



## Samyber (19. März 2004)

Here are my results:

1. Montoya
2. Michael Sch.
3. Alonso

Genau so wirds ausgehen (auch wenn ich es nicht hoffe!!!9:g


----------



## zanderlooser (19. März 2004)

dann probier ich auch mal mein Glück:

Barrichello
Schumacher M.
Alonso


----------



## rene (19. März 2004)

1 . kimi
2 . jpm
3 . dc

bitte lieber gott mach das wenigstens ein mc laren in die punkte kommt. ich werd auch nicht mehr fluchen


----------



## Laggo (19. März 2004)

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder einen raushauen:g 


1. M.Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Trulli


Gruß Laggo


----------



## hardliner (19. März 2004)

1.M.Schumacher
2.Raikkonen
3.Barrichello

:q


----------



## Kalle25 (19. März 2004)

1. Schuhmacher, M.

2. Schuhmacher, R.

3. Barichello


----------



## Franky (19. März 2004)

1. Alonso
2. R. Schumacher
3. Barichello

Mal sehn, wies wird!!!


----------



## Iwan (19. März 2004)

1)M.Schumacher
2)Alonso
3)Raikönen


----------



## Powerdonald (19. März 2004)

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Raikkönen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2004)

So Jungs und Mädels, damit ist der 2. Teil vom Anglers TopShop Formel1 - Gewinnspiel gelaufen.
Ich wünsch allen viel Glück (und mir am meisten)

Nach dem Rennen eröffne ich dann den Threrad zum dritten Rennen.

Wir bedanken uns nochmal recht herzlich beim "Gewinnspielpaten" Holger vom Anglers TopShop!!

Zum Shop vom "Paten" 

Auf ein spannendes Rennen)

PS: 
Wer richtig getippt hat, bite wieder bei marketing@anglerboard.de melden!


----------

